# Massive Racist Gathering in Birmingham



## spacemonkey (Jul 4, 2009)

Anyone go into the centre of Birmingham today?

There were about 100 cunts shouting racist abuse and stuff just outside the Bullring. They were there for about 30 mins before the wagons moved in. Then they just bolted and ran off...

Is this common in Brum these days?  Haven't been here in years.

Pretty nasty by all accounts.


----------



## FreddyB (Jul 4, 2009)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=294553

Was no fun to see


----------



## mhendo (Jul 4, 2009)

When it comes to gatherings of people, 100 does not really inspire the word "massive" in my mind.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 4, 2009)

mhendo said:


> When it comes to gatherings of people, 100 does not really inspire the word "massive" in my mind.


 
It's a fairly large group of people to be shouting 'FUCK OFF MUSLIMS' etc on a saturday afternoon. 

Maybe not massive, granted.

(sorry didn't see that other thread)


----------



## Herbsman. (Jul 4, 2009)

wow, fuck, glad i never went shopping today.


----------



## FreddyB (Jul 5, 2009)

They were on the whole quite young, angry and very much up for it. Intimidating stuff.


----------



## surfcatCO (Jul 5, 2009)

Labelling them racist is pathetic and hasn't that knee jerk wanker reaction worn off yet?  Racist! Racist! Waaah! Waaah!

They don't like religious extremists and who can blame them?  Don't care if it's bible bashing loons in America or fucked up in the head koran bashing pricks in Britain - they are all scum and people who stand against them should be encouraged not sneered at.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 5, 2009)

bit more than "disliking religious extremists" going on there i think


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 5, 2009)

surfcatCO said:


> Labelling them racist is pathetic and hasn't that knee jerk wanker reaction worn off yet?  Racist! Racist! Waaah! Waaah!
> 
> They don't like religious extremists and who can blame them?  Don't care if it's bible bashing loons in America or fucked up in the head koran bashing pricks in Britain - they are all scum and people who stand against them should be encouraged not sneered at.



Well done. You clearly appreciate the context and meaning of this. You twat.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jul 5, 2009)

surfcatCO said:


> Labelling them racist is pathetic and hasn't that knee jerk wanker reaction worn off yet?  Racist! Racist! Waaah! Waaah!
> 
> They don't like religious extremists and who can blame them?  Don't care if it's bible bashing loons in America or fucked up in the head koran bashing pricks in Britain - they are all scum and people who stand against them should be encouraged not sneered at.



cock


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 5, 2009)

innit ...


----------



## surfcatCO (Jul 5, 2009)

frogwoman said:


> bit more than "disliking religious extremists" going on there i think



They weren't all white which I'm sure will confuse the less gifted people posting here for a start. 

They are specifically protesting about religious extremism.  You might immediately rev up your hate machine at the thought of those awful working class types actually daring to make themselves heard but the truth is that these people are part of a fairly scrappy grass roots movement that has arisen after events happening in Luton (my home town which is why I've been following things).

They don't like Islamic extremists propagandising in places like Luton, Birmingham or London (all places that have seen identical protests).  They aren't targetting people of a particular race.  They are specifically angry and vocal about the ridiculous situation of pretending that religious extremism and segregation is not a problem and that everyone will all live happily ever after by just ignoring things that aren't very nice.

I don't blame them for protesting because to put it bluntly England needs to take a good hard look at itself and answer the question of why its population is so divided.  People kid themselves into thinking Britain is a multicultural success while ignoring the fact that there is such blatant racial and religious segregation.


----------



## surfcatCO (Jul 5, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well done. You clearly appreciate the context and meaning of this. You twat.



LOL.  Your eloquence has blown me away.  You spend too much time posting on here and probably get some kind of thrill insulting people anonymously.  Does it make you feel important because there are healthier ways of boosting your self esteem you do realise?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 5, 2009)

Bog off BNP kid.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2009)

These ridiculous things aren't the way to sort things out - they're 100% ensured to make things worse. The people doing it are playing right into the hands of the people they're supposed tp be about. Whether you're from luton or not. The question is, these lads have been banging on about his for 8+ years now, they've finally got some speed by the luton protests - nothing worked before - what do they represent?


----------



## Spion (Jul 6, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> The question is, these lads have been banging on about his for 8+ years now, they've finally got some speed by the luton protests - nothing worked before - *what do they represent*?


A bunch of racist streetfighters?


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 6, 2009)

I was going to reply to surfcatCO, but I see the cunt has been banned.


----------

